# Undercoating New RV



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

I have bought a New RV to sit down on the coast. It does not have the arctic package. Is there something to undercoat the I beams or someone that does this? In the Houston area, the RV is going to Crystal Beach.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

So, you don't have the chloroplast attached to the bottom of the I beams? The underbelly is open? Are the beams powder coated?
If the beams are painted, and likely not very well, I think I would just rattle can some Rustoleum over that. Let that dry good for a few days and go over everything you can get to with a thick rust preventive...maybe a Corrosion X or CRC 400. The little sheet metal straps that hold tank drains will just melt away in normal use, so pay some close attention to those. Mine are 3 years old and I need to replace some, and I'm 20 miles from the coast.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

^^What Redexpress says. I did the Corrosion X green can on all metal parts on the bottom, but NOT the hubs or brakes. Light coat of Corrosion X red can on the wheels, lug nuts and outside of drums, but not on the inside of the drums. Also, I would keep it road worthy, even taking it home for a good cleaning. Also, don't forget to put CX green on bottom of steps, but not on top, and on the screw jacks and CX Red can on every outside little screw. You can wipe off excess around the screws. Also, if you have slide outs, lube the teethe on the slide out rails real good and the rails, and run the slide out in and out every time you are there. Do not leave it out the whole time when you are gone. If you can also build a cover over the RV, and clean and recondition your roof every 6 months or so. It takes more maintenance at the coast but we had some good times in Sargent when ours was there. Now we haul back and forth to SLP. Corrosion X Works by the way. I saw a lot of RVs rust away from others not using any rust inhibitors and not taking care of em.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

our first one we left at the lot in Galveston for years did not know of this, sold the lot and trailer never cleaned it. But this new one we we wash it every time after use. I am no longer a newbie and understand how fragil these campers are.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Might try some of this...not cheap though.
http://www.por15.com/


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

*The Rust Store*

I have bought some Fluid Film and the gun to apply it with. Look like a pretty easy application. Also bought some rust bullet paint to paint the tong with. Found some good reviews for the Fluid Film. I got a five gallon pail, gun, and pint of the rust bullet paint for less than $300.00. Should be applying this next week. I will know by the end of the fall if it is working. Even under a cover my old RV rusted pretty good.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

I don't know if Ziebart is even still in business, I had my Chevy motorhome done in 1984
32 years later, I still have it and it is as solid as a rock no rust and no rattles and it has had many trips to the beach.


----------

